# epiphany



## anansi (Dec 6, 2011)

γεια σας και καλώς σας βρίσκω. ιδού το πρώτο μου ποστ. :clap: έχω τη λέξη *epiphany *σε μυθιστόρημα, σε αρκετά σημεία, και δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω μια λέξη που να με ικανοποιεί πλήρως. οι επικλήσεις μου για φώτιση, επιφοίτηση, κάποια έκλαμψη, κλπ. δεν έχουν αποδώσει μέχρι στιγμής. εσείς έχετε καμιά ιδέα; ο συγγραφέας την "ορίζει" ως εξής: _"one of those life-changing moments of clarity and self-realization that happen regularly in movies or in contemporary fiction. Epiphanies happened to other people, people who had time for introspection, and a natural inclination for reflection." _


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 7, 2011)

Η επιφοίτηση δεν είναι εντάξει;


----------



## anansi (Dec 7, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Η επιφοίτηση δεν είναι εντάξει;


 έχεις την κατάλληλη φωτογραφία προφίλ για να προτείνεις την επιφοίτηση, ομολογώ, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν κάνει στο κείμενό μου. δεν νομίζω πως η επιφοίτηση είναι αυτό που "συμβαίνει τακτικά στις ταινίες και στη σύγχρονη λογοτεχνία". έχει μάλλον σαφή και αυστηρή θρησκευτική έννοια, δεν είναι έτσι; ενώ εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με εντελώς "κοσμική" σημασία, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα, μια στιγμή ξαφνικής διαύγειας και αυτοσυνειδησίας.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 7, 2011)

Πιθανότατα θα φταίει το προφίλ κι η αβατάρα μου ( :) ), αλλά ομολογώ ότι είμαι δεκτικός σε μια ευρύτερη από την αμιγώς θεολογική χρήση της λέξης "επιφοίτηση". Διαβάζω και το σχετικό λήμμα στη Βίκι, με όλες τις παραπομπές σε ψυχολογία κ.λπ., σκέφτομαι και ξανασκέφτομαι ότι η λέξη κουβαλά όλο το θεολογικό της περιεχόμενο ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που σε απασχολεί (Epiphany= _Επιφάνεια_ με την έννοια των Θεοφανείων, η λέξη _Επιφανής_ ως λατρευτική επίκληση ηγεμόνων της ελληνιστικής εποχής που επιζητούσαν να αναγνωριστούν ως θεοί κ.ο.κ.), και, με όλα τα ψεγάδια της, η επιφοίτηση μου μοιάζει σαν η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση. Και πώς αλλιώς να την έλεγες; _Αποκάλυψη_; _Στιγμή της αποκάλυψης_; Πάλι δεν αποφεύγεις τη θεολογική φόρτιση. 
Ας περιμένουμε την εμφάνιση κάποιου με μεγαλύτερη φαντασία και ευστροφία...:s


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι η επιφοίτηση. Και το χρησιμοποιούμε με κοσμική έννοια, σημαίνει την ξαφνική έμπνευση,
Ο Αρχιμήδης είχε επιφοίτηση όταν μπήκε στη μπανιέρα του, π.χ. Όχι του Αγίου Πνεύματος, σκέτη επιφοίτηση. 
Την _επιφάνεια_ όταν δεν μιλάμε για τη λουστραρισμένη, την χρησιμοποιούμε για να αναφερθούμε στην εμφάνιση των θεοτήτων στους θνητούς. 

e·piph·a·ny   /ɪˈpɪfəni/ noun, plural -nies.
1. ( initial capital letter ) a Christian festival, observed on January 6, commemorating the manifestation of Christ to the gentiles in the persons of the Magi; Twelfth-day.
2. an appearance or manifestation, especially of a deity.
3.a sudden, intuitive perception of or insight into the reality or essential meaning of something, usually initiated by some simple, homely, or commonplace occurrence or experience.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2011)

Κι εγώ θα πρότεινα την επιφοίτηση. Δες πχ, στο νέτι: Είχα μια επιφοίτηση σε μη θεολογικές χρήσεις.


Και καλώς όρισες. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 για την επιφοίτηση.

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

Κι εγώ +1 για την αντιστοίχιση epiphany = επιφοίτηση. Εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε την _επιφοίτηση _γι' απόδοση του _aha moment_, δεν θα το έχουμε για το _epiphany_; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 7, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και δυο πραγματολογικά.

Το epiphany στις 6 Ιανουαρίου ημέρα των Φώτων το λέμε Θεοφάνεια. 

Επίσης, ένα από τα καλύτερα παραδείγματα για να καταλάβει κάποιος τι σημαίνει epiphany είναι το The Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man του Τζέιμς Τζόυς, όπου ο Στίβεν Δαίδαλος μέσα από μια σειρά epiphanies γνωρίζει τον εαυτό του στο εσωτερικό ταξίδι που πραγματοποιεί στο βιβλίο. 

Η επιφοίτηση είναι αναγκαστική ως απόδοση και θα την προτείνω κι εγώ. Αλλά εύχομαι να υπήρχε καλύτερη λέξη.


----------



## anansi (Dec 7, 2011)

με έχετε σχεδόν τουμπάρει με την επιφοίτηση. δυσκολεύομαι ακόμη να την αποσπάσω από το θεολογικό της παρελθόν, αλλά τα επιχειρήματα ήταν πειστικά και επίσης είστε πολλοί και είμαι ένας... είχα την αίσθηση ότι η επιφοίτηση εξακολουθεί να φέρει πολύ περισσότερο τον βιβλικό της μανδύα από το epiphany, που νομίζω ότι πλέον έχει τελείως αποσπαστεί στην κοινή γλώσσα και/ή στη γλώσσα της λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## Ranja (Dec 7, 2011)

Kαλημερίζω! Είναι το πρώτο μου post εδώ! Σκεφτείτε και την απόδοση ως αναλαμπή/έμπνευση (το _φώτιση_, για μένα, αποδίδει καλύτερα το νόημα).


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2011)

Η απόδοση επιφοίτηση είναι προφανής, αλλά θα μπορούσε να εξεταστεί (εκτός όσων ήδη αναφέρθηκαν) και η έκλαμψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Ράνια.

Να βάλω και τη διάσταση της διάρκειας. Οι όροι που έχουν συσχέτιση με λάμψη (έκλαμψη, αναλαμπή) περιγράφουν ένα στιγμιαίο φαινόμενο, ενώ οι άλλοι όροι ένα διαρκές. Αυτό είναι ανεξάρτητο βέβαια από τη διάρκεια ή την παρουσία αποτελεσμάτων. (Και, συμφωνώ εκ των προτέρων, παραείναι μικρή η διαφορά...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Καλωσήρθατε! 

Εκτός του ότι συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι η καλύτερη αντιστοιχία είναι _epiphany = επιφοίτηση_, έχει ενδιαφέρον να σημειωθεί ότι και οι δύο μεταφορικές, μη θρησκευτικές, σημασίες είναι σχετικά πρόσφατες (το δικό μου OED δεν έχει καν τη μεταφορική για να ξέρω πότε πρωτοκαταγράφηκε· την έχει βέβαια το ODE) και προήλθαν από *ειρωνική* χρήση της *θρησκευτικής* σημασίας. Και μόνο αυτή η αντιστοιχία πρέπει να μας κάνει να προτιμήσουμε την _επιφοίτηση_ ως απόδοση τού _epiphany_, αλλά και το _epiphany_ (αντί για _brainwave_, _[divine] inspiration_) σαν απόδοση της μεταφορικής _επιφοίτησης_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Προσθέτω πολύ χρήσιμα παραδείγματα από το σώμα του ODE και αποσπώ τη σύμφραση *a moment of epiphany* για να την αντιστοιχίσω με την πολύ διαδεδομένη πια *στιγμή επιφοίτησης*.


Then, as if we all have an _epiphany_ at the same moment, we simultaneously yell out.
But I have to believe my _epiphany_ was the decisive moment in my adult life.
In a sudden _epiphany_, he had remembered that he still had Krillir's guns, silver weapons with eagles engraved on the handles.
Almost everyone in recovery has an story of an _epiphany_, the moment they knew they needed to stop using.
I had a sudden _epiphany_, and slipped my hands nonchalantly into my pockets.
Then Walker stopped for a second, and in that instant, it was as if he experienced a moment of _epiphany_.
There are small _epiphanies_ to be had, sudden revelations of the true nature of our place on the wheel of things.
As the park keeper loomed towards me to say, with a note of pity, that he was going to have to lock up in a minute, I had a moment of _epiphany_: things did not have to be like this.
It was a moment of _epiphany_ in the magic midsummer twilight.
Tom was staring at Simon and had a moment of _epiphany_.
Growing up on a farm, Greco never saw live dance until he was in his teens, although he recalls a moment of _epiphany_ at the age of six when he knew he wanted to dance.
Interspersed between such piercing points of pain and disappointment are moments of _epiphany_.
Then one day I had an _epiphany_ and realized that you can go around in a bad mood all of the time, but it won't do any good.
‘Students are experiencing lots of _epiphanies_ during this process,’ he continued.
My grandmother's death was like an _epiphany_ for me.
A little _epiphany_ happened to me while riding home in the rain tonight.
He speaks with the zeal of someone who has undergone a political _epiphany_.
I think I expected all of us to be hit by a bombardment of _epiphanies_ that would forever change our perspective on things.
And then you experience some form of traumatic _epiphany_, and change all those opinions.
There is a crisis and a tragedy, enlightenment and _epiphany_.


----------



## Ranja (Dec 7, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλώς όρισες, Ράνια.


Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Εμένα η εντύπωσή μου είναι οτι η λέξη epiphany διατηρεί τη θρησκευτική της σημασία, από τις φορές που την έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται απο φυσικούς ομιλητές της αγγλικής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εμένα η εντύπωσή μου είναι οτι η λέξη epiphany διατηρεί τη θρησκευτική της σημασία, από τις φορές που την έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται απο φυσικούς ομιλητές της αγγλικής.


Να καταλάβω: οι δικοί σου φυσικοί ομιλητές, αν χρησιμοποιούσαν παραδείγματα όπως στο κατεβατό πιο πάνω, θα τα εννοούσαν σαν _θεία_ επιφοίτηση, με παρέμβαση του θείου, του Θεού, στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του εγκεφάλου τους;


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2011)

Ίσως όχι, αλλά όσες φορές θυμάμαι να έχω ακούσει τη λέξη, σε ομιλία κυρίως γιατί στην απλή γλώσσα δεν είναι συνηθισμένη, πάντα υπάρχει και μια θεολογική διάσταση. Ή είναι ελαφρώς ειρωνική η χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Ορισμός της δεύτερης σημασίας στο ΛΝΕΓ: (ii) (ειρων.) ο ξαφνικός φωτισμός τού πνεύματος, η ξαφνική απόκτηση σοφίας: _περιμένει με την ~ να πετύχει, όταν δεν έχει διαβάσει;_

Ελπίζω να μην ακούσω ότι η ξαφνική εμφάνιση Σοφίας στο φόρουμ υπήρξε θεία επιφοίτηση. :)


----------



## anansi (Dec 7, 2011)

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια. τα παραδείγματα από το ODE είναι εξαιρετικά κατατοπιστικά και σαφή ως προς τη μη θεολογική χρήση της αγγλικής λέξης, για την οποία δεν είχα αμφιβολία. η αίσθησή μου ήταν ότι εμείς δεν χρησιμοποιούμε την _επιφοίτηση_ με παρόμοιο τρόπο, αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι βλέπω ότι μάλλον ήμουν υπερβολικά αυστηρός (ίσως με παρέσυραν Μπαμπινιώτης & Τριανταφυλλίδης, οι οποίοι δίνουν μόνο τη θρησκευτική και την ειρωνική έννοια)


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Πρέπει πάντα να θυμόμαστε ότι μέσα από τις μεταφράσεις και την τριβή μας με όλο και περισσότερα αγγλικά, κάποια ζευγάρια λέξεων τείνουν κάποια στιγμή να ακολουθούν παράλληλη πορεία. Για την ακρίβεια, προσθέτουμε εμείς τις αποχρώσεις της σημασίας που παίρνει η ξένη λέξη καθώς την ακούμε στις ξένες ταινίες, τη βλέπουμε στο διαδίκτυο, μεταφρασμένη στις εφημερίδες και τα βιβλία. Καλό είναι, βολικό — δεν είναι κακό.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 7, 2011)

Στο λαϊκότερο, θα λέγαμε έφαγα φλασιά, ή μου'ρθε φλασιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2011)

Σε τέτοιο ρέτζιστερ, και μου άναψε ένα λαμπάκι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 7, 2011)

Έεετσι, Δόκτωρ! Σαν τις λάμπες του Κύρου Γρανάζη! Anansi, καλώς ήρθες και από μένα, και αν είσαι ο trickster Anansi με τις ιστορίες, βάλε και την κατάλληλη αραχνοαβατάρα! :)


----------



## anansi (Dec 8, 2011)

> Anansi, καλώς ήρθες και από μένα, και αν είσαι ο trickster Anansi με τις ιστορίες, βάλε και την κατάλληλη αραχνοαβατάρα!



thanks. there!


----------

